

The Dirty Truth About Self-Publishing - glaak
http://www.technologywoman.com/2012/07/09/the-dirty-truth-about-self-publishing/

======
glaak
tl;dr — Self-publishing is only cheap and easy when you do it poorly. To be
successful at it is time-consuming, confusing, and expensive. Many authors are
better off with a traditional publisher.

